# Translation Site



## mr_burns (Aug 9, 2008)

I recently launched a new site built around the questions common to people who want to understand why there are so many different translations of the Bible and which is the "Best Bible". While I (more or less) put the finishing touches on it tonight, I wanted to get some feedback from the folks around here on any suggestions (constructive please).

The site is not ment to be exhaustive, but I hope that it is informative and offers some good information to people looking for it.

www.Best-Bible.org

Also, if you read any of the bibles I have listed or use any of the programs on the site, please feel free to leave a review that might help someone looking for a new bible.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job, Ryan. I found your site easy to use and full of good insight. Thanks for pulling it all together.


----------

